# How long does it take your coffee maker?



## Chris (Feb 23, 2016)

I am debating getting a new coffee maker. The one I have is only a couple years old but it takes it 22 minutes to make a couple cups of coffee in the morning. That's seems longer than it should take.

I had a kuerig before but didn't like it.

What do you guys use?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 23, 2016)

We use to have a couple of Bunns and they would make a cup of great coffe in a couple minutes.


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2016)

We currently have a Cuisinart and I can get a nice cup of coffee about 2 minutes after starting the coffeemaker.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 23, 2016)

We have that blasted K cup thing at work that works great and makes a great cup of coffee in one minute. At home I am sold on Mr Coffee makers they are dirt cheap and no frills. Turn them on and off that&#8217;s it. When they start getting slow in a few years save the pot for a spare and buy the exact same one.  

If yours is slow it is plugged up and maybe vinegar cycle will help it. The Mr Coffee takes about 5 minutes for 12 cups but I take mine out before it&#8217;s done and its good and strong , she likes hers not as strong so it works out.


----------



## frodo (Feb 23, 2016)

I have 3,  Mr coffee,  Instant folgers,   and grand pa's old percolator

instant tastes like ****, Mr coffee takes to long,  old grand dad is just right.

I use my instant hot, to fill,  then put it on the burner.  10 minutes,



you could get a pot with a timer,  set it the night before,


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 23, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5_0iG7YP5Y[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2016)

Mine has a timer but the damn thing beeps louder than my alarm clock when it starts and then when it thinks it is done making the coffee. It beeps to tell me it is done about half way through then starts up again.

I ran a bunch of vinegar through it but it doesn't seem to be helping much.

The K cups are nice and i have it at home and the office but I am too cheap to pay for them and I like a stronger cup of coffee and a larger cup and they can do neither.

My only requirement when making coffee was the metal reusable filter so I wouldn't have to buy any but after years of washing it it might be easier to just buy filters?


----------



## KULTULZ (Feb 24, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5_0iG7YP5Y



MAXWELL HOUSE COFFEE.... 

I always wondered why the last drop was never good...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2016)

I want to know what magical power they were using to power the peculator.
The last drop usually has some chewables in it


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 24, 2016)

All I know was as a kid, Kids were not allowed to drink coffee but when that ad came on I would run to watch it and listen to that beat of the perking. Moms pot never played that song but coffee perking smelled wonderful the first time I got to taste it I thought how could something that smelled so good taste so bad. I never drank coffee until I came to work as a young man and I was working for a guy and he said here is what we will do every day. Told me to come to his office every morning at 7:00 am and we would smoke two cigaretteseach and drink a cup of coffee and talk over what I was to work on. I told him ok but I didn&#8217;t smoke or drink coffee. He flipped out and said well I had to at least do one or the other. I said ok I&#8217;ll have the coffee. After a few months I got used to it first and then started liking the stuff. Now it&#8217;s 42 years later and I&#8217;m sitting here having the coffee still. Thank God I didn&#8217;t opt for the cigarette. I would be dead now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't remember when I started having coffee every morning but I believe it was in my 20's. Smoking I started at 14 and quit at 26 after two packs a day. Got hypnotized and never had a craving since.


----------



## frodo (Feb 24, 2016)

Grandma used to give me a cup of coffee in the morning ,  it was 90% milk with enough coffee to turn the color.

cigarettes, do you remember marlboro miles   you collected the miles off of each pack,  send them in for camping equipment
I collected those miles,  got the gear,  then the very last item on the list  I received


My very own Trach tube,   oh, for joy for joy,  I was so excited


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2016)

Ran a gallon of vinegar through my coffee maker and now I have the time down to 15 minutes for a pot of coffee. I might do it again to see if it gets better.


----------



## havasu (Feb 25, 2016)

Just returned from a Bed and Breakfast trip. They had a Keurig. It took 2 pods to make a mug of coffee. We each had two mugs of coffee in the morning. I purchased a 12 pack of pods and it cost me $12, and it didn't last two days. I'm now back to my fresh ground Sams Club coffee, where $12 worth of coffee last me nearly a month....and tastes better IMHO.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2016)

Cheese and crackers, we're getting Starbucks, Pikes Roast for about $6.00 and using one for a cup. Finding a lot of brands on sale cheap.....&#128563; Loving my Keurig.


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Cheese and crackers, we're getting Starbucks, Pikes Roast for about $6.00 and using one for a cup. Finding a lot of brands on sale cheap.....&#55357;&#56883; Loving my Keurig.



How long have you had it?


Are you a small cup of coffee kinda guy? If I was it would be perfect. I'm too cheap to want to pay for the K cups. I always filled the reusable cup thingy.

I am going to take mine to my mountain house so when I am up there I can go for easy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2016)

Had it since Christmas. I was drinking a pot every morning, now I've cut myself to two cups. Maybe three some days.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 25, 2016)

Trick I learned at work. We got a brand called Dark Magic and it&#8217;s a extra strong coffee. My mug is 20 oz and I run the same k-cup thru twice on 10oz setting. Comes out perfect for my tastes.


----------



## Chris (Feb 25, 2016)

I did like the fact that I can come home from work and make a cup of coffee in a minute. Maybe I will give it a try again.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 25, 2016)

Pot of coffee in the morning and the k-cups for the odd cup o' joe during the rest of the day. We have a cuisinart coffee maker. When it aged out, we went right out and got the same one again.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2016)

Years ago I was doing a lot of camping and anyone camping that drank coffee was using instant and I don&#8217;t know how instant is now but then it tasted bad. I got the idea to put coffee in tea bags to see what would happen. I emptied out about 30 tea bags and crammed them full of coffee and stapled the string back on and took them camping. 

They were a huge hit and everyone that saw them said I should get a patent on the idea. I made them up and used them for a few years and it was maybe 10 years later they started to make them that you could buy. For whatever reason the idea never caught on. I think the reason was they didn&#8217;t have a $100 machine to sell you with over priced single serving packs. All you need is a tea pot.  

The coffee bags in boiling water were nice as you could let it brew till it was as strong as you like. 

I might have to see if I can find some and start using them again. A tea bag with cotton string and paper tab is pretty eco friendly compared to a k-cup. Cheaper too. You could just stick it in your cup and put your cup in the k-cup machine to heat the water.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2016)

That's a great idea.

Today it took 14 minutes to make my pot of coffee.


----------



## havasu (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone tried Starbucks instant coffee yet? I acquired a few boxes to add to my Red Cross "Go Bag", and was pleasantly surprised on how good it tastes for being an instant type of coffee.


----------



## frodo (Feb 26, 2016)

i still say use the auto feature, make it the night before,  if the alarm is rude and loud,  kill the alarm,  clip the blue wire

maybe the white and blue...orange ?


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2016)

Took 15 minutes this morning. I need to set the click on it so I can set it to start before I wake up.


----------



## mplsbrewer (Apr 5, 2016)

How much space do you have and how much coffee are you looking to make? We have little space and only drink a cup each so use a french press.


----------

